# start/stop button single press coding



## GoCards (Nov 13, 2014)

I just successfully did some coding this evening for the first time with some good success thanks to the info on this forum. One thing I want to do it to enable the feature where you only have to hit start/stop button once and the car is shut off. I can't seem to find in master cheat sheet. Any one know where this located? Also want to know if there are any Xdrive menus that can be enabled . I have seen several cars that have a pic of the car and it shows what the wheels are doing and what % of torque is being sent where. 

Thanks!


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

FEM_BODY 3040 CLM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK aktiv nicht (Default) > aktiv If Auto-Lock is enabled, then all doors will unlock at ignition shutoff.

FEM_BODY 3020 TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR aktiv nicht (Default) > aktiv Turns off radio and navigation when the driver door is opened.


----------



## GoCards (Nov 13, 2014)

TMD29 said:


> FEM_BODY 3040 CLM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK aktiv nicht_aktiv If Auto-Lock is enabled, then all doors will unlock at ignition shutoff.
> 
> FEM_BODY 3020 TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR aktiv nicht_aktiv Turns off radio and navigation when the driver door is opened.


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have yet to find anything to enable the x-drive displays that exist on the current SAV's though.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TMD29 said:


> I have yet to find anything to enable the x-drive displays that exist on the current SAV's though.


Try these:

HU_NBT => X_VIEW = aktiv
HU_NBT => X_VIEW_GRAPHIC_SLOP = trajectory1
HU_NBT => X_VIEW_GRAPHIC_ROLL = trajectory1
HU_NBT => COMPASS = aktiv
HU_NBT => MOMENTDISTRIBUTION_MENU = aktiv


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try these:
> 
> HU_NBT => X_VIEW = aktiv
> 
> ...


FYI i already code on my F31 xdrive this but no success. The menu entry in idrive is ok but no torque nor inclination visible. It's missing something but can't find what anywhere... Frustrating:-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

botho said:


> FYI i already code on my F31 xdrive this but no success. The menu entry in idrive is ok but no torque nor inclination visible. It's missing something but can't find what anywhere... Frustrating:-(


My guess then is F31 ECU not support this feature.


----------



## GoCards (Nov 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> My guess then is F31 ECU not support this feature.


Safe to assume not supported on F32 either?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GoCards said:


> Safe to assume not supported on F32 either?


Yes, I think not.


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

botho said:


> FYI i already code on my F31 xdrive this but no success. The menu entry in idrive is ok but no torque nor inclination visible. It's missing something but can't find what anywhere... Frustrating:-(


Just coded it in my F32 and the menu x-drive display is nice, but I haven't had a chance to see if the torque distribution feature works yet. I can also confirm that the M start up variant for the Idrive display works with 54.1. I guess it used to show the 550d at start up.


----------



## GoCards (Nov 13, 2014)

TMD29 said:


> Just coded it in my F32 and the menu x-drive display is nice, but I haven't had a chance to see if the torque distribution feature works yet. I can also confirm that the M start up variant for the Idrive display works with 54.1. I guess it used to show the 550d at start up.


I used 54.1 and 550D showed in kombi...not M. Hmmm

Let us know if you see the torque distribution in the Xdrive menu. If that works...I definitely want to code that! What picture shows up in the display?

Thanks


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

auto start stop is in CAS. Isn't it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkan00 said:


> auto start stop is in CAS. Isn't it?


If car has CAS, yes. If car has BDC or FEM_BODY, then it is in there.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

makkan00 said:


> auto start stop is in CAS. Isn't it?


Thanks for explaining Shawn. Used to E-series coding and things are very much different.


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

GoCards said:


> I used 54.1 and 550D showed in kombi...not M. Hmmm
> 
> Let us know if you see the torque distribution in the Xdrive menu. If that works...I definitely want to code that! What picture shows up in the display?
> 
> Thanks


That's weird that your version of 54.1 would be different than mine. :dunno:

I didn't plan to drive the car today because my kid has a couple of hockey games, but I guess I can put his hockey gear in the trunk to test the xdrive display and share my result this afternoon.

The feature displays two different views:
Torque distribution
X-Drive view (compass and lateral load)

If it doesn't work I'll probably leave it, but won't code it back in if the dealer decides to flash my car in the future until somebody figures out how get it to work.


----------



## GoCards (Nov 13, 2014)

TMD29 said:


> That's weird that your version of 54.1 would be different than mine. :dunno:
> 
> I didn't plan to drive the car today because my kid has a couple of hockey games, but I guess I can put his hockey gear in the trunk to test the xdrive display and share my result this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Thanks... Looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

GoCards said:


> Thanks... Looking forward to your feedback!


The only function that works is the compass. The torque distribution doesn't work.


----------



## GoCards (Nov 13, 2014)

TMD29 said:


> The only function that works is the compass. The torque distribution doesn't work.


That is a bummer. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## gww50 (Apr 26, 2006)

figured it ou!


----------



## Darex (Apr 10, 2015)

*Can ASS be tweaked?*

Beyond default disabling, can the Auto Start-Stop be adjusted, such as a delay added before it kicks-in?

It's caused me to stall several times during very brief stops, in traffic, as though it cannot keep up. I want to go, but it says no. I always shift to neutral when stopped.

It's happened enough times, that I've had the system deactivated for the past eight months, but I wish I could use it.

Now that I've successfully coded my car, I was wondering if there are any ASS sensitivity adjustments that can be coded for.

Thanks.


----------

